# Lautsprecher



## putzi (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Vorige Woche, war eine kleine Party bei einem Freund.

Da hab ich mir gedacht, dass CD's auch nicht gut sind.
Also habe ich den Laptop mitgenommen.

Als ich dann das AUX Kabel vom Mischpult am Laptop angeschlossen habe, und ein Lied abgespielt habe:

Da ging plötzlich nur 1 Boxe (von 2).
Nach einer Zeit gingen dann wieder alle 2, dann nach dem Neustarten wieder nicht mehr!

Naja, hab halt geglaubt, die Soundkarte funktioniert nicht mehr ganz.
OK - Lass ichs halt!

__________________


Heute, bei meinem PC, ist genau dasselbe.
Also liegt es nicht an der Soundkarte.

Was kann da sein?

Danke


----------

